# Anyone in Denver or Boulder?



## snowbear (Nov 30, 2018)

I will be heading to Boulder, CO tomorrow (Dec 1, 2018) for a summit and heading back east on Wednesday morning.  I plan to spend Sunday at the Denver zoo or some other photo site.

Sunday s the only day I have for shooting, but am up for coffee or such in Boulder (University area)  up to Tuesday night.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 1, 2018)

Yes, lots of people.  As of 2017, there were 704,621 residents in Denver,and 107,125 residents in Boulder.  Next question please?


----------



## snowbear (Dec 1, 2018)

Smart@$$


----------



## tirediron (Dec 1, 2018)




----------

